# Very long software problem for my laptop



## racecardriver123 (May 3, 2021)

Hey guys, just letting you know that the context for the help needed is pretty long, thank you for whoever reads it all and tries to help. Basically, my problems all started when I thought to install a automatical driver updater to update my drivers, I used it and lost function of my trackpad I tried everything, installing drivers, uninstalling my drivers and rebooting, nothing worked, what I seem to think it is, is this driver (attached photo),







The Lenovo Keyboard Device, I've tried everything to fix it, uninstalled it, updated, nothing worked. So I decided to reset my PC, i didn't want to lose my files, but they werent too important so it was fine. But now not only does my touchpad still not work, but my laptop is running considerably slower than before, every game I play jitters, my Window UI jitters, and my CPU usage is always near 100%, I've fully updated windows and installed the latest drivers, there's no windows updates queued, please if you can help me, I would really appraciate it. My problem went from bad to worse.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Never use 3rd party driver programs. Get them from Microsoft or the manufacturer. If you're lucky, try a System Restore prior to installing the auto updater. If it works, you'll still have to re-update Windows as the ones you installed will be lost.


----------



## racecardriver123 (May 3, 2021)

Corday said:


> Never use 3rd party driver programs. Get them from Microsoft or the manufacturer. If you're lucky, try a System Restore prior to installing the auto updater. If it works, you'll still have to re-update Windows as the ones you installed will be lost.


I did a full system restore with a new OS and everything. Still no trackpad function, plus terrible lag in everything


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi post a screen shot of device manager with the mice and other pointing devices expanded.whats the model number of laptop? also check to see if track pad is disabled.


----------



## racecardriver123 (May 3, 2021)

oscer1 said:


> Hi post a screen shot of device manager with the mice and other pointing devices expanded.whats the model number of laptop? also check to see if track pad is disabled.

















I tried to enable my trackpad, but the windows settings doesnt have an option for trackpad for me, only mouse. So there's no place to toggle it on or off.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Might say Touchpad.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

when you re installed OS did you install this driver? laptops and netbooks :: flex series :: flex 5 14are05 Lenovo PC Support - Lenovo Support US 
also looking at your device manager i see no mention of a touch pad. also do not see any driver for it on lenovo web site


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Look under Human Interface Devices.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try this driver ALPS Touchpad Driver for Windows 10 (64-bit) - Notebook - Lenovo Support US


----------



## racecardriver123 (May 3, 2021)

Corday said:


> Look under Human Interface Devices.


----------



## racecardriver123 (May 3, 2021)

spunk.funk said:


> Try this driver ALPS Touchpad Driver for Windows 10 (64-bit) - Notebook - Lenovo Support US


installed and started my computer, still doesnt work


----------



## racecardriver123 (May 3, 2021)

oscer1 said:


> when you re installed OS did you install this driver? laptops and netbooks :: flex series :: flex 5 14are05 Lenovo PC Support - Lenovo Support US
> also looking at your device manager i see no mention of a touch pad. also do not see any driver for it on lenovo web site


I didn't but I just got it, restarted my computer but it still doesnt work. Yeah I tried looking on the Lenovo website too, this is a fairly new laptop so it should have a good amount of support, but I just dont see any of the drivers I need


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i would check the bios and see if you can turn on or off the touch pad got that from here How to enable and disable your touchpad - Lenovo Support US


----------



## racecardriver123 (May 3, 2021)

oscer1 said:


> i would check the bios and see if you can turn on or off the touch pad got that from here How to enable and disable your touchpad - Lenovo Support US


I cant do any of the solutions for some reason, the settings literally dont have the trackpad option.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Device Manager>View>Show hidden Devices. If nothing new, see if vendor ones are generic Microsoft.


----------

